# Roll-out Follies or "If BS was music..."



## cgw (Feb 4, 2017)

Most of these goofs could staff a credible marching band. Can't disagree with Tuck:

The Visual Science Lab / Kirk Tuck: "First Impressions Review!!!!" "Hands On Review!!!!" "First Preview !!!!!!!" "Image Gallery !!!!!!" "Our Experts Intuit Camera Performance Under Glass !!!!!" And much more.


----------

